# Help with knowing when to stop, when you're 'done'?



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

OK, so this is embarressing and I've been meaning to ask this question for years!But how do people know when they're done?It seems to me like I can stay on the toilet forever and there is always more to come out... yuck, I know.but when do people just stop?I am worried about doing some permanant damage with the straining and over-wiping


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think there can be problems knowing when you are complete. It can feel like you aren't, even when you actually are.But I think in most healthy people it doesn't take long to go and it feels done and they just move on without much thought. No big flashing "you are done" lights, but just a small OK that's over type of feel to it.If you can't tell when you are done what you might try is once you think it might be mostly over, clean up and go do something distracting. Don't sit quietly wondering if you are going to have to go again, but do something that keeps your brain busy for 15 minutes or so and see at the end of that if you feel you need to go back, or just move on with your day.Your right that straining and wiping and straining and wiping when you don't have to go may not be the best thing as it can irritated the anus so I'd go with an artificial even if I'm not sure I just get up thing and see how that works. Like some people have to retrain themselves to have a "gotta go" signal think of this a retraining the "I'm done" signal.


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

There are humorous lists about the different kinds of bowel movements. One of them is called the curtain call. It's when you think you're done, but suddenly there's more and you have to go again. There's also the "ghost poop", where you poop but don't see any sign of it in the toilet or when you wipe. Susan


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> I think there can be problems knowing when you are complete. It can feel like you aren't, even when you actually are.But I think in most healthy people it doesn't take long to go and it feels done and they just move on without much thought. No big flashing "you are done" lights, but just a small OK that's over type of feel to it.If you can't tell when you are done what you might try is once you think it might be mostly over, clean up and go do something distracting. Don't sit quietly wondering if you are going to have to go again, but do something that keeps your brain busy for 15 minutes or so and see at the end of that if you feel you need to go back, or just move on with your day.Your right that straining and wiping and straining and wiping when you don't have to go may not be the best thing as it can irritated the anus so I'd go with an artificial even if I'm not sure I just get up thing and see how that works. Like some people have to retrain themselves to have a "gotta go" signal think of this a retraining the "I'm done" signal.


Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not hemorrhoids can make you feel like you have to go? I have several of the annoying buggers and am wondering if that is part of my problem.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you both. I definitely think it's a case of re-training myself!


----------



## DNovak (Sep 4, 2012)

Silent_Sounds said:


> OK, so this is embarressing and I've been meaning to ask this question for years!But how do people know when they're done?It seems to me like I can stay on the toilet forever and there is always more to come out... yuck, I know.but when do people just stop?I am worried about doing some permanant damage with the straining and over-wiping


That happened today to me in a store. I rushed to the bathroom and just keep going and going. Then, when I stopped, that urgency to go was still there. I'm thinking, "I can't stay in these people's bathroom all day!" LOL! I just straightened up, took a deep breath, and hoped for the best. Everything was okay after that.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

DNovak said:


> That happened today to me in a store. I rushed to the bathroom and just keep going and going. Then, when I stopped, that urgency to go was still there. I'm thinking, "I can't stay in these people's bathroom all day!" LOL! I just straightened up, took a deep breath, and hoped for the best. Everything was okay after that.










hehe! It isn't funny, I know, but sometimes you have to laugh at these things!Luckily I don't get the horrible sudden 'urgency' that a lot of people get, but I do just think I need to be retrained in when to just stop!!


----------

